# Want to over clock my 8800gt Graphics card



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

I would like to over clock my Graphics card and I am wondering what should I over clock it to withing reason so it doesn't break my card? My Cpu Came with a heatsink and fan which at idle keep my Cpu around 19-20C. I currently have 3 case fans. 60mm. First fan is blowing air in towards the cpu. Second fan is sucking fan out away from the video card. Third fan is sucking air out away from the HD. My full back side of my case is vented and my sidepanel is see through with a big whole cut in the middle for the fan. 

Idle Temperatures!
CPu-21C
Video Card-61C
Hardrive-39C

Working load temps. For this test I had Steam,Xfire,Vent,Teamspeak,Cod4,5web browsers 
CPU-35C
Video Card-63C
Hardrive-40C

CPU Specs
AMD Athlon II X2 240
Cores	2
Threads	2
Name	AMD Athlon II X2 240
Code Name	Regor
Package	Socket AM3 (938)
Technology	45nm
Specification	AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 240 Processor
Family	F
Extended Family	10
Model	6
Extended Model	6
Stepping	2
Revision	DA-C2
Instructions	MMX (+), 3DNow! (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSE4A, x86-64
Bus Speed	200.9 MHz
Rated Bus Speed	2009.1 MHz
Stock Core Speed	2800 MHz
Stock Bus Speed	200 MHz
Average Temperature	27 °C
Caches
L1 Data Cache Size	2 x 64 KBytes
L1 Instructions Cache Size	2 x 64 KBytes
L2 Unified Cache Size	2 x 1024 KBytes
Core 0
Core Speed	2812.7 MHz
Multiplier	x 14.0
Bus Speed	200.9 MHz
Rated Bus Speed	2009.1 MHz
Temperature	27 °C
Thread 1
APIC ID	0
Core 1
Core Speed	2812.7 MHz
Multiplier	x 14.0
Bus Speed	200.9 MHz
Rated Bus Speed	2009.1 MHz
Temperature	27 °C
Thread 1
APIC ID	1

RAM 

Memory slots
Total memory slots	4
Used memory slots	2
Free memory slots	2
Memory
Type	DDR2
Size	2048 MBytes
Channels #	Single
DRAM Frequency	334.9 MHz
CAS# Latency (CL)	5 clocks
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD)	5 clocks
RAS# Precharge (tRP)	5 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS)	15 clocks
Bank Cycle Time (tRС)	20 clocks
Command Rate (CR)	2T
SPD
Number Of SPD Modules	2
Slot #1
Type	DDR2
Size	1024 MBytes
Manufacturer	Nanya Technology
Max Bandwidth	PC2-5300 (333 MHz)
Part Number	NT1GT64U8HB0BY-3C 
Serial Number	1E872819
Week/year	45 / 07
SPD Ext.	EPP
JEDEC #3
Frequency	333.3 MHz
CAS# Latency	5.0
RAS# To CAS#	6
RAS# Precharge	6
tRAS	16
tRC	21
 Voltage	1.800 V
JEDEC #2
Frequency	266.7 MHz
CAS# Latency	4.0
RAS# To CAS#	4
RAS# Precharge	4
tRAS	12
tRC	16
Voltage	1.800 V
JEDEC #1
Frequency	200.0 MHz
CAS# Latency	3.0
RAS# To CAS#	3
RAS# Precharge	3
tRAS	9
tRC	12
Voltage	1.800 V
Slot #2
Type	DDR2
Size	1024 MBytes
Manufacturer	Nanya Technology
Max Bandwidth	PC2-5300 (333 MHz)
Part Number	NT1GT64U8HB0BY-3C 
Serial Number	3A972819
Week/year	45 / 07
SPD Ext.	EPP
JEDEC #3
Frequency	333.3 MHz
CAS# Latency	5.0
RAS# To CAS#	6
RAS# Precharge	6
tRAS	16
tRC	21
Voltage	1.800 V
JEDEC #2
Frequency	266.7 MHz
CAS# Latency	4.0
RAS# To CAS#	4
RAS# Precharge	4
tRAS	12
tRC	16
Voltage	1.800 V
JEDEC #1
Frequency	200.0 MHz
CAS# Latency	3.0
RAS# To CAS#	3
RAS# Precharge	3
tRAS	9
tRC	12
Voltage	1.800 V

MotherBoard

Manufacturer	Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
Model	GA-MA785GM-US2H
Chipset Vendor	AMD
Chipset Model	785G
Chipset Revision	00
Southbridge Vendor	AMD
Southbridge Model	SB700
Southbridge Revision	00
BIOS
Brand	Award Software International, Inc.
Version	F4
Date	08/12/2009

Monitor
Name	DELL SE178WFP on NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
Current Resolution	1440x900 pixels
Work Resolution	1440x860 pixels
State	enabled, primary
Monitor Width	1440
Monitor Height	900
Monitor BPP	32 bits per pixel
Monitor Frequency	60 Hz
Device	\\.\DISPLAY1\Monitor0
GeForce 8800 GT
GPU	G92
Device ID	10DE-0611
Revision	A3
Subvendor	nVidia (10DE)
Technology	65 nm
Die Size	330 nmІ
Transistors	754 M
Release Date	2007
DirectX Support	10.0
DirectX Shader Model	4.0
OpenGL Support	3.0
Bus Interface	PCI Express x16
Temperature	63 °C
SLI	Disabled
BIOS Version	62.92.1f.00.08
ROPs	16
Shaders	112 unified
Memory Type	GDDR3
Physical Memory	512 MB
Virtual Memory	1280 MB
Bus Width	256 Bit

Power Supply
INPUT
Antec 430Watt
Input Voltage 100-240vac
Input Frequency Range 47Hz-63Hz
Input Current 8a @ 115v, 4a @ 230v

OUTPUT
Max Load 20a
Min load 0.5a

Model Number:EA-430D


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Until you get a better power supply I wouldn't OC anything.


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok thanks for your help.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

agreed get a bigger wattage to before you do some serious damage to your components.


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

Also I wanted to ask is it ok for me to run my fan speed on my card above say 70 percent without worrying the fan will go out?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

shouldn't be a problem. As said though you are underpowering your system and if a psu fails big time it will destroy anything and everything in your pc


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok also I don't see how am I under powering my system? From the research I have done 430 is perfect for running what I have.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you are running an 8800GT which needs a 400w psu just to run the card. Then you have to run the ram, the motherboard and everything else in your system

Your current cpu requires 75w to run plus everything else.

you should be running 650w for safety especially if your going to overclock I recommend a corsair 650TX

Your psu will eventually give up due to being pushed past its limits and when it does if it is a crap make it could take other components with it.


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

Are you sure you are not getting my card confused with a more powefull card? 
I found these links

http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=49662
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/246015-33-8800gt


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no what you have linked is the what the card needs to run but your not just running a card, your running a motherboard,ram,hard drive, dvd drive, probably a soundcard and probably a nic plus any external device and the cpu

See when they test them in reviews to tell you the wattage etc all they do is put them on a multimeter to osee what the max wattage is when its pushed its not in a real world setup

Nvidia will say this card needs 400 watt that is a minimum system spec, even though they dont mention it they are also meaning a top quality psu not some cheap junk like a rosewill psu. I always (an I have been building PCs for 16 years) add around 100-150w to what it says for minimum system spec so I have room to breath.

running to the minimum system requirements is a very good way of destroying your system. A psu only uses what it needs but its better to have room to spare than none.

Its your choice wether you get one or not I am just advising you that at some point you will have problems no question about it.


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok I understand that. Thanks for explaining it to me.


----------

